# Would you believe "Fireball" Roberts sent me?



## LUKE'57 (Oct 20, 2008)

I found out about this board on one of the model car boards I post on when a link to one of the posts on your "off topic" section talked about the '50's and '60's stock cars. 

I build exactly that kind of model almost exclusively now but I got my start back in the fifties with the Aurora, Monogram, and Hawk plastic aircraft kits. I've been an aviation buff ever since I figured out that those weren't noisy birds I was running out to look at go over my parents' house.

I had a family friend that was stationed on a carrier that would bring me prints and models and take me to the movies, not to mention let me ride in the back of his convertible and monopolize his girlfriends when I was 8 or 9.

I gravitated to the car kits when I was around 12 and got into the race cars a few years later when I started going to the track to see the real cars and meet the drivers.

I've done research for the diecast and plastic industry and wrote some articles for the racing press but now do a lot of photo work for my son's website and other boards I post on combing fullsize people and models.

Here's a few of my photos to show you what I do. I'm really looking forward to sharing with the members here and learning even more about one of my favorite things WW2 Warbirds.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome Luke!! Those pics are awesome! I actually thought that first one was full size. Lucky should be along and he could chew the tobacco with you about early muscle cars. Great looking models! And photoshop work!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 20, 2008)

Njaco said:


> ...I actually thought that first one was full size...



Holy smokes...me too!

Heck of a good job on the models diarama, Luke'57!


----------



## LUKE'57 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. I might just have to do some new aircraft stuff since ya'll seem to like it. You know, those drop tanks might just revolutionize whiskey runnning. And those six fifty calibers makes road blocks not nearly as big a problem as they used to be. LOL






Did I mention the magazine covers with the models on them?


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2008)

Photoshoping yourself into the cockpit...genius! That beverage delivery service could be your siggy!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome Luke. Fastastic work.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm gona add to the list of people who thought that first pic was full size!

Nice Corsair!

Welcome!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 20, 2008)

Great work on the details!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2008)

Yep, I agree with all. I was totally fooled by the first shot. Had to go back four times to check!
Great stuff, and welcome.
Terry.


----------



## rochie (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome and great pics


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2008)

G'day Luke, from down under, love your work mate!


----------



## LUKE'57 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks everybody. I'll have to see if I can dig up that Corsair shot that won me a little money in a "what I did this summer" photo contest at work several years ago. Seems they couldn't tell the difference between the Pacific and my front yard. Could it have been that really close up shot of a Monogram 1/48 F4U? LOL


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Luke....dear boy...HOW COOL is it to see you here man! Haven't been to Randy's for a while....need to get started on my Darkside NASCAR builds as well, eh? 

For ANY NASCAR fans out there, Randy Ayers' Nascar Modeling Forum is a must see, and Luke's cars and pics are all a treat!

Welcome to the family you ol' redneck!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2008)

I say Old Boy, this Colonial banter is beyond me, don't you know!
Hang on! A Swede, living in Scotland, talking American 'automobile' lingo....!
Whatever next? (He, He He!!!)
Sorry, haven't a b****y clue how to insert a smiley thingy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2008)

I say young man. Just click on the "POST REPLY" down in the left dear boy, then you'll get some smileys to the right of this field, to use in your reply....some of them are easy to remember...tally ho!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2008)

Ah! Thanks awfully, Old Chap! Wizzard wheeze!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chocks away old boy!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG...I'm going back to the Breaking News thread!


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 22, 2008)

well welcome from the Great White North and hope you enjoy the forums. it seems you're pretty good with photoshop, you should head over to the siggy section after. Lots to do and help out with in there


----------



## Becca (Oct 22, 2008)

WOW! Right on, Welcome!! 

Love the Chevy's...right up my alley!


----------



## LUKE'57 (Oct 22, 2008)

Doubl3Ac3 said:


> it seems you're pretty good with photoshop, you should head over to the siggy section after. Lots to do and help out with in there



What's a "siggy section" and how do I get there? I'm always willing to help any way I can.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2008)

Luke, it's at the bottom of the main 'menu' page, under 'WEBSITE', Signatures/uploads. It's where members can discuss/design Signature panels for their posts = 'siggy(s)'
Terry.


----------



## LUKE'57 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks. I'd be glad to help anyone here do a more "personalized" "Siggy". Just send me a pic and let me know sort of what you want it to be and I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2008)

Hallo Luke,

Welcome and Greetings from Poland.


----------



## LUKE'57 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you Wurger. You would be the second Polish friend that racing has given me. You might recognize the other, the orginator of the Polish Victory Lap, from this pic of my model of one of his cars.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2008)

Luke, that is just too cool!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah.... The man has fooled me many a time.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2008)

yep, not only good Photoshop work, but excellent modelling!


----------



## LUKE'57 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Lucky13, thanks for the welcome in. I've been missing you on the stock car board. Should we tell them just how blurred the line between real and really small gets when you take the colors out, or just let this pic of the whiskey runner that traded in his old flathead V8 coupe for something a little faster confuse them even more?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, I've been missing you guys... Tell you what, you old bootlegger you... I'won't tell them, you just hit them hard with your pics, let them do the talking....8)

Heck! They still confuse me!


----------



## LUKE'57 (Oct 24, 2008)

That'll work. Wonder what my 1st MEW (miserable ex-wife) would have to say about me not only still having models but becoming world famous with them after she sold all my dirt car models in the divorce auction? I told her that if she made me sell my models that that was the end of it as far as she was concerned but that I could build more for me. 

Not only did that but built the kind that got me into places that the local dirt cars never could have. Not to mention trading up in the wife department, 8 inches taller, 13 years younger and drop dead cute to boot!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2008)

Can you hear her teeth grinding?


----------



## LUKE'57 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sweetest sound this side of an aged D28 Herringbone Martin guitar or a double row corn cob radial in full song! LOL


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sweet music brother!


----------

